# Help Urgently Needed Please



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody help me. Today we booked a holiday in Austria leaving this Thursday 22nd March. Never took our dog before but have to this time. Too short notice to find anyone to look after her. I need to find a vet in Zell am See Austria or even anywhere nearby. Have looked on net all night but no luck. We will be travelling back via munich, stuttgart, karlsruhe route. If anybody knows of any vets on the way or in zell am see I would be really, really grateful. Thank You


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tringy;

Can't help personally but one of our members, zulurita, has loads of info about the pets pasport scheme and has travelled all over Europe with her dog, you can't pm her as you're not a subscriber but hopefully she'll see this post and reply....

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Hello

I am assuming you will have the Pet Passport already.

Here are the vets in the Zell am Zee area.

http://www.herold.at/servlet/at.herold.sp.servlet.SPWPSearchServlet?ssd=AH1_11744615071080101

You can also ask your local tourist office etc.

Russell


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks for help*

Thanks for advice I went to locol Information and found vet no problem. Wanted to do it there so we didn't waste day in France. All was OK on return we didn't even get stopped in Dover customs. With the great big sticker of the dog on our windscreen I was sure we would get stopped, was pleasantly surprised to get waved through, will definately travel with dog again.


----------

